# PE B & M



## Eti1 (16/7/16)

Hi all. This is not so much a who has stock as a who is in PE.

I am in PE for the weekend and while I am here, I wouldn't mind popping into a vape shop to see what the windy city vape vibe is like, compared to what the mother has to offer.

I don't particularly need anything, but might want to check out some liquids and...HRH needs Aio/cubis coils. Any takers?




Sent from my LenovoA3300-H using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (16/7/16)

Maybe @Nightwalker knows of a place in PE?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (16/7/16)

Vape Shack at Kings Court but I think they are closed on Sunday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (17/7/16)

If need of some juice. Van comtact wesley granny's famous coil souces range is very good


----------



## Nightwalker (21/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Maybe @Nightwalker knows of a place in PE?


The place to be is the vape shack. @Gees had a great shop.


----------

